# مطلوب A320 vacbi



## ahmedprince (26 ديسمبر 2009)

من اين يمكن تحميل ال vacbi الخاص بصيانة الايرباص 320 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شفق الصباح (27 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29613


----------



## dreams1804 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*   السلام عليكم 

أخي العزيز قمت بتنزيل نسخة خاصة لاجلك و إلى كل من ارادها
​​*​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]try to downlaod just select this adress
http://rapidshare.com/files/328424566/ARAB-ENG.rar.html[/FONT]


----------

